# Loops and Threads Fabulous Yarn



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone seen this at Michaels? I saw some today and it is intriguing. I didn't buy it because there were no instructions on how to knit with it. Has anyone knitted with this yarn and if so would you please share with me how to do it? I've also checked the Michael's website and Youtube with no luck.

Thanks bunches.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I used 'Free loops and threads patterns':
1 - http://www.michaels.com/Loops-Threads%E2%84%A2-Knit-Friendship-Shawl/e08021,default,pd.html

2 - http://www.ravelry.com/designers/loops--threadstm-design-team?sort=alpha
(I bookmarked this for myself too!)

Happy crafting!



tallieu said:


> Has anyone seen this at Michaels? I saw some today and it is intriguing. I didn't buy it because there were no instructions on how to knit with it. Has anyone knitted with this yarn and if so would you please share with me how to do it? I've also checked the Michael's website and Youtube with no luck.
> 
> Thanks bunches.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks interesting, too bad they didn't have any project sheets for it. I think it would make a funky scarf for the holiday.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I checked out both links and neither had anything made with the "Fabulous" yarn, though I do like the Friendship Shawl made with "Impeccable" yarn. Thanks for trying.



kaixixang said:


> I used 'Free loops and threads patterns':
> 1 - http://www.michaels.com/Loops-Threads%E2%84%A2-Knit-Friendship-Shawl/e08021,default,pd.html
> 
> 2 - http://www.ravelry.com/designers/loops--threadstm-design-team?sort=alpha
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried it. I found some quality control issues. The first skein (a jacquard print) had issues with the colors being "muddy". It looked like the colors bled into one another in the dying process. Midway through the skein there was a huge blot of an undescript color. From that point on the colors were clear. The second skein of the same due lot was fine colorwise but was full of breaks that had been knotted together. On the bright side, I was an expert at using the Russian join method of splicing by the time my socks we're done lol. 

The price is nice and the colors are very pretty. If you decide to try it you might want to roll each skein into a ball so you can inspect the yarn and return if defective before you knit it up.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I Liked the sample piece they had but didn't buy it because of no instructions. I think other people feel the same because it doesn't look like it is selling.

Who is the manufacturer? Maybe you can contact them for usage instructions.


----------



## traveler204 (Feb 1, 2012)

My Michaels in Texas had a scarf made out of it and I bought it as I had been making the ruffle scarfs. It took 2 balls to make it long enough. I thought it very difficult to work with and do not plan to buy anymore unless I find a better way to make a scarf with it. I like the other scarfs with the large holes, they are fun to make and am selling a few. I plan to give my 3 grandkids one for each of their homeroom teachers and some potholders for any others they want to give to. I am obsessed with the pothold pattern that makes it all in one - I have seen it here - chain, then chain on the other side and keep going in the round until it fold together, then using some of the yarn that you cut a little longer than the potholder, and I cannot explain how I was shown to go from side to side to put it together. But they are so easy and can be kept by my chair so when I have few min, I work on it.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

traveler204 said:


> My Michaels in Texas had a scarf made out of it and I bought it as I had been making the ruffle scarfs. It took 2 balls to make it long enough. I thought it very difficult to work with and do not plan to buy anymore unless I find a better way to make a scarf with it. I like the other scarfs with the large holes, they are fun to make and am selling a few. I plan to give my 3 grandkids one for each of their homeroom teachers and some potholders for any others they want to give to. I am obsessed with the pothold pattern that makes it all in one - I have seen it here - chain, then chain on the other side and keep going in the round until it fold together, then using some of the yarn that you cut a little longer than the potholder, and I cannot explain how I was shown to go from side to side to put it together. But they are so easy and can be kept by my chair so when I have few min, I work on it.


how would I word aa search for that potholder you are describing? any ideas


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-beginners7.htm

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00375&cat_id=370

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/awarenessribbon.html

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-beginners9.htm

http://cache.lionbrand.com/patterns/BK4K-0604005.html

https://sites.google.com/site/knitbug/knitbug

http://www.knittingatknoon.com/coasterspatt.html

http://knitting.about.com/od/feltingpatterns/p/felted_hotpad.htm

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/cpatterns/juliespotholder.html

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kkc-pot.html

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/potholders-variety-of-techniques/

http://tipnut.com/how-to-make-a-hotpad/

This one would be easier on you!: http://julisjots.blogspot.com/2005/08/tied-up-with-bows-potholder.html

I liked the last one because it gives you a chance to relax after making the knitted/crocheted portion. All you need is a large-eye tapestry needle to essentially 'quilt' the layers together for a thick pot holder.


----------



## traveler204 (Feb 1, 2012)

no I don't but I have seen it here in a post. It is so neat. I told my grandkids last year I would make them for their teachers, thinking homeroom well they wanted one for each teacher. I could almost make one a night. So I made bunches but I love doing them. I use the 
sugar and cream using a h crochet hook and chain 38, sc in 2nd chain and sc all the way down and on the other side, crochet until it folds together. Maybe Rivalary.

But the post I saw here had a diagram.

I hope you find it. Everyone I have given it to loves them. I learned it from a lady in a knit I belong to. so it is old pattern I think


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Tallieu:

Yes, in fact I bought two of these packages. (black/white)

The first one, I made into a necklace by just sawing the ends, I added small beads to the material itself, any color would do.

Second one, I made a braid for my grand-daughter, which it will cover her ears when is cold outside.

Does this help?

Doris


----------



## scozzi (Jun 26, 2012)

I too have bought this yarn. I found a video on you tube by doing a search for "ribbon yarn". I just started my scarf tonight and I am not having fun! I don,t think I will be buying any more of this. The scarf looked so pretty in the store. Good luck!


----------



## pattsicle (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure if you found a pattern yet, but here is one for a scarf that uses Loop and Thread Fabulous yarn.


----------



## gretarox (Feb 2, 2011)

I am looking for a knitting pattern for a 1yr.old niece using loops & thread- bunny tail yarn. I have a bunch of skeins found in my moms' knitting supply. she passed away last yr. and I do not know what her intentions were as to this yarn. please help me find something cute to knit. this little girl is named for my mom.
thank you all.
greta


----------

